# New O&w Diver?



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I have seen on other forums







Where I lurk







A reference to a new diver from O&W.

Looks to have same case as M series,but a bigger crown,dial with square luminous markers and orange second hand.

Is this a new model Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes it is a new model and I will have a sample within a week.

I think it is the same case that I was offered months ago for my diver.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Cool,from the pics I have seen it looks to be a real nice one,may even temp me Mr RLT4


----------

